# Any good OTC anti estrogen products out there?



## lucifuge (Feb 19, 2011)

I haven't really paid any attention to the 'supplement world' in quite some time. So, does anyone know of a decent product?


----------



## SFW (Feb 19, 2011)

The only OTC option is ATD. They sell it here. e-control something or other.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've said it a few times this week, vitamin C does help combat estro.  1000mg X3 a day (3g total).  Not in the same league as adex or aromasin, but it helps none the less.



/V


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for the input gentlemen


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 21, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I've said it a few times this week, vitamin C does help combat estro. 1000mg X3 a day (3g total). Not in the same league as adex or aromasin, but it helps none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
I have never heard of this before.  Always learn something new.  So much information on the forums.  Thanks for the tip.  I used to like Novedex XT by gaspari.  I think there is one called Rebound XT that is similiar to e-control.  I would go with iron mag e-control.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 21, 2011)

6-bromo is good stuff as well.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I have never heard of this before.  Always learn something new.  So much information on the forums.  Thanks for the tip.  I used to like Novedex XT by gaspari.  I think there is one called Rebound XT that is similiar to e-control.  I would go with iron mag e-control.



Yep, VC is good stuff any way you look at it.  By lowering manganese, Vitamin C affects glycogen stores in the liver, decreasing the liver's ability to store larger amounts. Manganese has some control over the liver's ability to break down estrogen, so too much Vitamin C can affect the breakdown of estrogen and lower estrogen levels. 



/V


----------



## TooOld (Feb 21, 2011)

Vit C is great, just wish I could handle more than a gram a day.
I like Erase for an OTC


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2011)

E-control

E-Control Rx??? - Anti-Estrogen


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to get swole as shit from Nolvadex XT. I doubled the recommended dosage though (that makes it real expensive)


----------



## bigpapabuff (Feb 21, 2011)

the only otc product I have used was nolvadex xt, didn't do much for me. I just get the real stuff like aromasin, just as easy to get and they work better.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 21, 2011)

Erase by PES is excellent, strongest I have ever tried.  E-Control does look very good as well.  I just listened to SHR today Matt Cahill and they were talking about AI's, very interesting.  I had no idea ATD was so powerful and also so difficult to dose on an individual basis.  I suggested Erase because it did not take much to work and you can easily dial in your dose.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Erase by PES is excellent, strongest I have ever tried.



x2


----------



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

Support your board! 


E-Control Rx™ - Anti-Estrogen

-T


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Support your board!
> 
> 
> E-Control Rx??? - Anti-Estrogen
> ...



ATD is powerful.  'nuff said.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 22, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> 6-bromo is good stuff as well.


 
good post. maybe we should stop ruining our sex drives with ATD when there are better more effective OTC options out there.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> E-control
> 
> E-Control Rx??? - Anti-Estrogen


 


TwisT said:


> Support your board!
> 
> 
> E-Control Rx??? - Anti-Estrogen
> ...


 agreed, and the best OTC around right now


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 4, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Yep, VC is good stuff any way you look at it.  By lowering manganese, Vitamin C affects glycogen stores in the liver, decreasing the liver's ability to store larger amounts. Manganese has some control over the liver's ability to break down estrogen, so too much Vitamin C can affect the breakdown of estrogen and lower estrogen levels.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


  This is my first time cycling products and to this website fourm. Ive been going to bodybuilding dot com. Im taking 1-Andro-Rx - 3 Bottles /E-Control Rx - 1 Bottle/Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 1 Bottle. I'm 30 and Ive always been worried about side effects. Im going to take the 3g of Vit C to my PCT. Thanks for the incite!  Im a Personal Trainer and have been training myself hard for 3yrs. Im almost done with a 12week program I started in the beginning of '11. when I went from 205lbs to 185lb. Lost a lot of body fat. Gained strength but I want to jump to the next level. I heard it's best to not start a cycle when you have a high body-fat %. I heard its because you have a higher chance to produce  more estrogen like body side effects.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 8, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Erase by PES is excellent, strongest I have ever tried.  E-Control does look very good as well.  I just listened to SHR today Matt Cahill and they were talking about AI's, very interesting.  I had no idea ATD was so powerful and also so difficult to dose on an individual basis.  I suggested Erase because it did not take much to work and you can easily dial in your dose.



I heard that show, interesting... I have used Erase on cycle with good results, I also like Sustain Alpha.


----------

